# IronMagazine Halo Extreme Log



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme

First time trying out the IronMag Halo Extreme! Looks like it will be a fun 3.5 week finisher on my current cycle.

1-10 days 2 caps daily
11-23 3 caps daily

Hoping to see: Increased pump, slight fat loss/vascularity. Looking to get that extra edge and IronMagazine's halo extreme may do just the trick!

I will updating on days I workout, how I feel from the halo and what gains/results I'm having.

This will be a non-BS log, I will post true results and at the end I will give it a 1-10 in comparing to other PH's I have ran in the past.


----------



## gamma (Dec 15, 2011)

Hell yeah man hit it up


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking forward to it bro, good luck.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 15, 2011)

I must try !!


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 15, 2011)

Very interested in hearing feedback!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 16, 2011)

kill it bro you are going to love this shit!


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

look forward to your results


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

Good luck bro.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2011)

Day 3:

Really good workout. I was lifting more then usual and really hitting on all cylinders. I didn't want to leave. I haven't been in about a week so it was nice to get back in.

I feel more ripped and bigger already, not really sure how or why. I'm interested to see how this unfolds, Too bad I didn't have enough to run 3 caps a day for the whole cycle 

I'm not really paying attention, so there won't be any updates on exact weight. However if I notice my weight has gone up while my waist has gone down I will post it up. I'm mostly looking for the continued fat loss I've been doing for the last 3 months.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

3 caps daily is where guys are reporting their sweet spot with Halo Extreme.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 3 caps daily is where guys are reporting their sweet spot with Halo Extreme.



I bet. It will be interesting to see how the 3 caps a day works out. Today is day 5, will be hitting the gym hard. Will report back after.


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice! Have a good lift man....what r u training? How's your diet look?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2011)

Day 5: 

Workout was kind of flat at first then got into the groove. I really had some muscle pumps, something I've never experienced from a OTC product. I worked chest and my chest felt very full and pumped even after just a few sets.

I did lower weight today and more sets, felt real good. Felt like I could have continued but decided to stop to rest up for tomorrow.

I look lean already and my veins are popping out nicely. I'm also running mast E so that is part of the factor but I feel my veins are popping out more then usual.

Only 5 days in and getting some nice results.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2011)

Dvo0208 said:


> Nice! Have a good lift man....what r u training? How's your diet look?



As far as diet it's clean if thats what your wondering. My sodium intake is very low, as well as sugar. Cheat meals only come once or twice a week, or if I'm lacking serious calories for the day I will throw in a cheat meal.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 6 and 7:

Had to do a bit of work the last 2 days haven't gotten into the gym, however I have some serious pumps to lift and i'm seeing my muscle definition get better even outside the gym. 

Tomorrow I will be doing back/legs. I will doubling up workouts for the rest of this cycle with the holidays around the corner I'll be very busy. 

I thought I had actually gained weight by looking at the mirror, and I have actually lost weight but it's been fat. Very pleased so far.


----------



## shake4451 (Dec 21, 2011)

can you use hale extreme stand alon?


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 22, 2011)

Just for my own records and so I remember what day I started it was the 14th.

Day 8: (Back/Shoulders)

Wasn't really feeling it the first 20 or so minutes of my workout. Then I got into the zone and was just absolutely on fire. When I was finished I felt almost like I hadn't worked out because I wanted to continue but I had already met or beat previous max reps. Finished with a good session of abs and 15 minutes of hard cycling. I had some funny pumps in my shoulder I've never had. 

I noticed my abs seemed more defined at the top and I've barely done ab workouts. I will now be doing ab workouts with each workout, minus leg days.



shake4451 said:


> can you use hale extreme stand alon?



Yes, or with other products. 

*HALO EXTREME™ - Anabolic Complex*

*Halo Extreme* 







*-Comparable to Anavar/Oxandrolone*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles
-Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds 

*View Label (click here)»*


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

Great log brother, thanks!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 23, 2011)

Day 9:

No workout today because I was so sore for absolutely killing it in the gym, halo extreme is very potent and great stuff. I have a nice drive to get into the gym even on off days which is a huge plus. I'm looking very lean and my muscles feel very hard. Workout tomorrow should be great as I'm starting 3 caps a day.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 28, 2011)

Day 10:

Had a real good workout, i've decided to double stack my workouts because I feel like I have the extra energy plus it is a change from what I'm used to. I feel very good once i'm in the gym and lifting.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 28, 2011)

Day 11-13: Off for holidays

Day 14: Today I will be doing chest and possibly triceps. I have noticed a bit of lower back pain (very mild) from the increase from 2 to 3 caps. Insomnia is a bit higher then normal for me. 

Side notes:
I do look leaner that is for sure. I can feel a difference and there is a difference in the mirror. The results so far are what I expected.


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 28, 2011)

JCBourne said:


> Day 9:
> 
> No workout today because I was so sore for absolutely killing it in the gym, halo extreme is very potent and great stuff. I have a nice drive to get into the gym even on off days which is a huge plus. I'm looking very lean and my muscles feel very hard. Workout tomorrow should be great as I'm starting 3 caps a day.



Never heard of halodrol described as potent that's a 1st..In my personal experience and the ton of halo logs that r all over the internet..Ive found and read it to b more of a mild prohormone..

_Id buy another bottle and extend it to 6 weeks it doesnt fully kick in until end of week 3.._Halodrol has been around for years bro its weak I personally had to bump it up to 4 a day weeks 2-6 to get some results..


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark, its potent in the terms of doing exactly what is expected. Its not over hyped like some products.

Ive ran other halo PHs and this one is by far better then others ive tried.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 2, 2012)

Day 15:

Great workout again. Seem to be feeling the same every workout and have more energy to go. I have noticed with the increase to 3 caps that I'm getting some calf pumps, very strange feeling but doesn't hurt.

I'm sore for a least a day after each workout, goes to show I've been really hitting it hard while using the Halo Extreme.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 2, 2012)

Day 16-20:

Rest for the holidays, Happy New Year!!

I have been running and abs while taking this holiday break. I'm still very vascular even after being off of masteron for roughly 2 weeks. Still feel very pumped and good.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 12, 2012)

Was very busy, sorry!

Day 20: Chest, great workout it has been the same as the others. I don't have a strong urge to workout as say dbol would do but once I'm working out I just want to keep going and I don't feel tired at all. Lifts have gone up which is very nice and I'm staying very lean.

Day 21: Last day, arms. Great workout again. Same as above, I really enjoyed this last day of a workout.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 12, 2012)

*REVIEW OF PRODUCT*:

I think Halo Extreme is a great addition to a ending cycle, I got the  results I expected. Going from 2 caps to 3 I noticed calf pumps and a  little more tightness but nothing much more then that, I wouldn't go any  lower then 2 caps a day. I would have ran it for a longer time if I had  more product. IML product's are very good supplements and don't give  boosted claims like some companies, IML is very honest and true. I would  recommend this product to even experienced users, for being a mild PH  it worked out great.

I know I said I would rate on a 1-10, but I don't think I will. It's  hard to compare it to other products I've used because they all have  their purpose and place. If I would to score on a 1-10 on my overall  happiness I would say 8.5-9. The score would be much lower if IML  promised results that weren't true but they don't.

Thumbs up to IML and Halo Extreme!


----------



## lilSOLID (Feb 24, 2013)

What was your starting weight and ending weight?


----------

